# My first 3D printed parts



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

I received my first 3D parts from Shapeways today, I am quite satisfied with the results. They are a set of 12 stake pockets for an EBT based freelanced flat car. You can see just a bit of stepping on the angled face of the pocket and there is a little fuzz on the sides. Dimensions are within 1 or 2 thousandths.

I made the model using SketchUp. This was my first attempt at 3D modeling. I am an experienced 2D drafter using AutoCAD and the switch to the 3D modeling way of thinking has been a challenge. I tried to make the model actual scale size but SketchUp had some trouble when trying to create shapes from faces with the small decimal dimensions. I finally modeled the part 100X and then scaled it down to the final size when it was complete.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11846548144/

They are printed in Frosted Ultra Detail, total cost with shipping was about $18.

The polling pockets are next...


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Mate, that's a great first effort. With 3d printing for large scale some tolerances are just too thin, so I use a minimum of 1mm. I have had had this problem with scaling down a full size frame to 1:24 scale.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Tom, 

Nice work! You can get the EBT poling pockets from Clem at Warrior Run Loco in PA. He had them cast in brass by Trackside Details. Of course I understand that they might be part of your learning effort in 3D CAD. I'm sure they will look as good as the stake pockets! 

Mike 

mocrownsteam 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great work Tom. Not being a modeler anymore, they look perfect to me. 

Are there 3D printers that can reproduce in Nylon? Seems to me there should be a large market for replacement gears.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

I got a ABS plasctic 3d printer here..


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Mike, I knew about the brass parts but creating the 3D model is part of my learning path, the curved, angled surfaces on the poling pocket are proving to be a challenge. The printed ones will likely cost more than the brass. 

Daniel, what is the resolution of your printer?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Tom, those look great! Can others buy the pockets from Shapeways now? (Or could someone drop $18 in your PayPal account and have you run another batch?) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Mike... Just to clarify your comment about the TD poling pockets... 

The masters were produced by Geoff Ringle for his box car and flat car project. He gave the masters to TD with the right to produce them commercially. They are available from any dealer that carries Trackside Details parts. 

Clem was NOT involved in the project at all, other than as a regular reseller of TD parts. 

Of course he is the only one we ever see at the shows, so I can understand the confusion. 

Clem DID arrange for the production and sale of Ken Molchano's 1:20 D&RGW steel flat car kits.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 09 Jan 2014 08:00 AM 
Great work Tom. Not being a modeler anymore, they look perfect to me. 

Are there 3D printers that can reproduce in Nylon? Seems to me there should be a large market for replacement gears. 
Yep...my boy's business has one printer that does stuff in nylon. It's a laser into powder 3D printer. So...there are ways to reproduce nylon gears...but IMHO it would take a few iterations to be able to make useful gears for GRR locos.

Another way to make gears is to use a laser cutter/engraver. Dennis Rayon made a gear he sent me using his laser cutter/engraver. The gear is not nylon...and I don't know if nylon can be laser cut...but he made that gear using a laser cutter/engraver.


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

When I get home this evening I'll go on the Shapways site and make them available. 

Thanks!


----------



## pinewoods (Jan 20, 2009)

The pockets are available on Shapeways web site 

http://www.shapeways.com/search?q=EBT+stake+pocket


----------

